# How-to: Cardboard Treasure Chest - Pt1



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

*Step 1*
Take your cardboard box and cut & bend it into a treasure chest look. I cut the short sides into half rounds and folded the long sides over (leave the flaps attached so all you need to glue is the edges). Hot glue the edges to attach the sides. Since the flaps have to cover a longer area, you'll have a small gap that needed just a little fill piece to close on each end.










Then I cut the bottom out to use as a shelf to show the coins through the broken top section. If you aren't going to have it open (like I did) then leave it attached.

*Step 2*
Use foam core to make the metal banding. This is up to you so use as many or as few as you'd like. Cover each side in the pattern of your choice.



















*Step 3*
I covered any of the seams left by the cardboard box that wasn't real clean and smooth (not pictured). I used paper towel mache to smooth over the curved seams & the edge where the box was glued at the factory.

*Step 4*
Then, I used monster mud to add the wood grain texture. This is optional but I found it the easiest to add texture and interest to the box.

*Step 5*
Then add your latch & hinges. I made mine out of a plastic coat hanger & craft foam (green in the pictures). You could buy some but I was trying to use what I already had on hand.



















Continued ...


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

*How-to: Cardboard Treasure Chest - Pt2*

*Step 6*
I took the bottom section I removed and began casting coins/treasure and adding it to the shelf. I already had made molds of some coins I cast last year so I tried using hot glue as the medium. It doesn't get all the fine details but I wasn't that concerned. I needed the coin shapes and it was fairly cheap. If you won't have the top open or broken like I did, skip this step.










*Step 7*
Since I will be using mine outside where it might get wet, I used a rubber spray paint to seal it up and give a good base coat. You can use regular spray paint or craft paint and use a top coat to seal. It is up to you.



















If you have a good eye you might have noticed some pin holes. That is where I laid out the upholstery tacks for rivets.

*Step 8*
Drybrush on wood colors and sponge on the metal colors to finish up the final look. I used 4 different wood tones & 2 metal colors. It is up to you how much detail you go into.



















*Step 9*
Add rivets (upholstery tacks) of your choice.
That is all the pictures I took. Sorry, wasn't planning on a how-to when I was making it.

Showroom post: (http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=38967)


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Absolutely awesome. And I almost never say that. Except into a mirror. (I'm very insecure.)

For someone who wasn't planning a tutorial, it was great. I'm going to file this under "Things to remember."

Well done.


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

IMU - what is foam core? I get that its a styro of some sort, but its flexible? And thanks for this post! Im getting all my pirate stuff together for pirate halloween theme this year.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

LOL @Dr. Maniaco (mirror)! Great job on that chest! Who would believe that's made of cardboard and hot glue?!! You should be proud of it, the finished product looks like the real deal. Coin-grats on a great box of loot!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

matrixmom said:


> IMU - what is foam core?


Foam core is a thin piece of styrofoam with a paper backing on both sides. Comes in a few different thicknesses so depending on how much you want it to bend, get the 1/8" thick. I got 2 sheets from Walmart for a few dollars. I believe a dollar store type place might carry it as well but it may be a smaller sheet.

All I do are pirate props so ask away if you have any questions. 



Fiend4Halloween said:


> Great job on that chest! Who would believe that's made of cardboard and hot glue?!! You should be proud of it, the finished product looks like the real deal. Coin-grats on a great box of loot!


Thanks for the kind words & the punny!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Dr. Maniaco said:


> Absolutely awesome. And I almost never say that. Except into a mirror. (I'm very insecure.)
> 
> For someone who wasn't planning a tutorial, it was great. I'm going to file this under "Things to remember."
> 
> Well done.


Thanks for the kind words and the chuckle.


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Is thats what the package says "foam core"? 

I will have to look.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

matrixmom said:


> Is thats what the package says "foam core"?
> 
> I will have to look.


Here is what I used from Walmart:









The actual product is called foam core. It is the same stuff used as photo mats in picture frames. Depending on where you buy it, it could be called both. Hope that helps.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow!
Beautiful job on that chest, IMU!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Lunatic said:


> Wow!
> Beautiful job on that chest, IMU!


Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

it looks like you tried to cover or smooth over the added "plank" on the lid, might I suggest that rather than trying to smooth it over that you actually add more lines over the whole lid? Keep in mind that the trunks/chests were made of wood, so lots of smaller planks would be natural in this. Hinges were more often than not made of Leather rather than iron. It was hard to bend iron into curls that small. But the whole effect is great!
Do you ad pearls, gems, etc., to go along with the coins?
What about handles at either end of the chest? Again, those were usually made of leather. 
Try using a hair dryer or a heat gun (on a mild setting) to soften and shape the foamcore for the various shapes and curves.
If you want to use cardboard for the strapping, try soaking the strips in a watery wallpaper paste or glue mixture, this will let them soften for the bending, but the glue/adhesive will help keep the cardboard together and also to make it rigid when it dries. The upholstery tacks for the rivets is a great idea, they come in variety of sizes and level or ornateness/detail.
I hope you show us some photos of the finished piece in situ.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Again... another project where the paint job is perfect in concealing the true identity of the material used. I never would have thought that was cardboard.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Just wonderful! I love the final look...and then I see what you made it out of and I think....WHAT??? I'm clapping my hands...(you just can't see or hear me...but WOW!)


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

IMU that is soooo creative plus your execution was flawless!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Once again, I am in awe of your creativeness to make such awesome props out of nothing! Great how-to, great paint job, and an overall great prop! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thank you all again for the kind words.


----------



## Annabellenew (Jul 30, 2014)

What an amazing chest, I'd never guess what it was made from. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------

